# Inbreeding is so wrong!



## Jhleroy (Sep 23, 2010)

My amazing pit is a train wreck and the obvious result of sucky breeding...at 9mths old she is only 25lbs, has a fused neck, crooked spine, tilted rib cage, flat feet, tremendous underbite and even her ears point different ways!
With a clean bill of health from 2 Vets, Cuda is the most loving and gentle pit...but who knows what would have become of her if a couple at a gas station hadn't thrust her into my arms back in April.
Cuda is entered into the World's Ugliest Dog Contest and it is my goal to destroy the bad rap pits get! She even has her own fan page!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Jhleroy said:


> My amazing pit is a train wreck and the obvious result of sucky breeding...at 9mths old she is only 25lbs, has a fused neck, crooked spine, tilted rib cage, flat feet, tremendous underbite and even her ears point different ways!
> With a clean bill of health from 2 Vets, Cuda is the most loving and gentle pit...but who knows what would have become of her if a couple at a gas station hadn't thrust her into my arms back in April.
> Cuda is entered into the World's Ugliest Dog Contest and it is my goal to destroy the bad rap pits get! She even has her own fan page!


I'm glad Cuda has you, thank you for rescuing. How do you know she was inbred? Sounds like just bad breeding period. Inbreeding and line breeding is a phenominal tool that when utilitzed by the right person will have fantastic results by preserving the great traits, but it will also bring out just as many negative. Someone may correct me if im wrong, but i don't think you can get that train wreck of health issues from a single inbreeding unless both parents were crippled and they had to do artificial insemination. Thanks for joining up and i look forward to pictures of your wonderful pet. I've got a dog who is plagued from health issues due to improper breeding... breeding is best left to those who are knowledgable in the breed, the last 7 generations of their personal dogs, who work their dogs, and who knows dogs period, and who have a goal in which they are trying to improve their line.


----------



## Jhleroy (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't know her history and how many generations she is..in the field in which I work I come across excellent breeders and back yard breeders daily and it's not hard to tell quality from quantity. Whether it's cross breeding, inbreeding or overbreeding, Cuda is a victim of it....and in no way am I bashing breeders- but I am pro- population control. Her health is good for now- who knows what her physical imperfections may lead to so we try to just love her completely!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

How do you know she is inbred, Inbreeding is a big part with apbts to keep the lines pure, and its done will, with and outcross here and there. 
Inbreeding is very normal and is needed to preserve certain qualities within a line or family of dogs. But people who do not know what they are up to shouldn't be doing it. 
It is a great tool to create bloodlines and eep them strong.

With those faults it is not nessisarily inbreeding.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> How do you know she is inbred, Inbreeding is a big part with apbts to keep the lines pure, and its done will, with and outcross here and there.
> Inbreeding is very normal and is needed to preserve certain qualities within a line or family of dogs. But people who do not know what they are up to shouldn't be doing it.
> It is a great tool to create bloodlines and eep them strong.
> 
> With those faults it is not nessisarily inbreeding.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Inbreeding is a key in preserving and inproving the good traits a dog, but if it's done by someone inexperienced then it just doubles up on the bad traits. But it is common practice in the dog breeding world. Look at a pedigree for a champion, odds are you'll see some inbreeding in there.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree inbreeding if done the right way is very valuable in a breeding problem to tighten up bloodlines but just like anything you have to know what your doing. In your dogs case if she was inbred a ton on her ped she could very well be a product of bad breeding practices. 
Sounds like she is loved though and good job on saving her!


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Wingman said:


> :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
> 
> Inbreeding is a key in preserving and inproving the good traits a dog, but if it's done by someone inexperienced then it just doubles up on the bad traits. But it is common practice in the dog breeding world. Look at a pedigree for a champion, odds are you'll see some inbreeding in there.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Without a pedigree there is just no way to tell if the dog was inbred or not. Bad breeding period can produce some pretty undesirable trait's and conformation flaws which is why it's very important for anyone who's inbreeding, line breeding, out crossing, ect to know what end is up and what they are trying to accomplish before doing so. As already stated inbreeding is very important to strengthening and tightening up bloodlines sometimes inbreeding can become so tight or pure that outcrossing with another bloodline is necassary to breed out complications of breeding to tightly within a bloodline and to bring in or introduce new desirable traits. Many of the best game dogs/producer's were a product of inbreeding and were just as mentally stable and sound in structure as any other dog. Too many people breed nowadays without a reason and as a result you have an abundance of poorly bred unstable dog's being sold and the average consumer doesn't know what to look for or understand the complications of bad breeding all together. Here is an article you might find interesting. BTW good job with Cuda he sounds very loved and well cared for.

Pros and Cons of Inbreeding

Types of Breeding: Inbreeding, Line-breeding, outcrossing, outbreeding


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I have to agree, inbreeding is used by the top breeders. It gives the breeder more control of the genetic pool. The only problem that arises is when the best stock isn't selected, then an outcross may have to be used. Once a dominant trait disappears, it's gone. Now, I am still trying to get my jaw off the floor and goose bumps off my arms!!!! You see the name of your pup was the name of my pup, and I NEVER EVER saw it used by anyone else, until now I loved my Cuda much like you love your Cuda Thanks for rescuing her (mine was a him by the way and was registered as Barracuda)


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Inbreeding and line breeding is a breeders way to keep type. Without linebreeding and careful inbreeding....breeding is a crap shoot.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Yay for Cuda finding you! :woof: prayers she gets in better health


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

This is Gracies ped, check out the linebreeding on the sydney dog ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [351165] :: G.G.C'S EASTEND GURL she is bred well, no faults at all.

With inbreeding, you can do like a mother son, father daughter every so often, people who are inbreeding and getting faults should learn from the mistakes they will be doing mother son, father daughter way way too much. Culling those with deformities. and not bred so close. And by throwing an outcross in there along the way.
Im sure someone else can elaberate more than me.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> This is Gracies ped, check out the linebreeding on the sydney dog ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [351165] :: G.G.C'S EASTEND GURL she is bred well, no faults at all.
> 
> With inbreeding, you can do like a mother son, father daughter every so often, people who are inbreeding and getting faults should learn from the mistakes they will be doing mother son, father daughter way way too much. Culling those with deformities. and not bred so close. And by throwing an outcross in there along the way.
> Im sure someone else can elaberate more than me.


Thanks anyhow... I'll edit my post & start a thread that way I'm not 'hijacking' the point to this one.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Inbred or not, you've got to post pics of this dog.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Where are the pics of this ugly dog?


----------



## Jhleroy (Sep 23, 2010)

There is no excuse to me for inbreeding within a family of related dogs. I understand cross breeding and I think that's what you mean.


----------



## Jhleroy (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm new to this, so I posted a link to my online album here and a general picture here. Please note to all on this board- this is no disrespect but in my line of work I see so much crappy "stock" and have to pick up so many animals that these breeders don't want. For the last 8 years it has been a growing issue for me. If I am not using the correct terminology, sorry, but this dog is most definitely a product of horrible breeding no matter how you slice it...but again, she is loved more than anything!
Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums - Jhleroy's Album: Cuda the deformed pit bull!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

all I can say is welcome to the underbelly of the dog world.
we were scorned,back then and still today for our brutal diagnosis and removal.
many back then would terminate A puppy from the first minute and on through it's life for not stacking up,measuring up,hooking up,scenting,sighting,baying,fear of the hole,many reasons.
we were/are sick for "murdering" puppies/dogs on the one hand.
yet,when we do,and don't take this wrong,had this dropped out of one of my bitches,it would have been quickly terminated. 
it appears it was allowed to live.maybe because they feared retribution or any other form of ridicule that folks apply to terminators.
it's A double negative.
you can,if you choose too,hate the player and the game.
I'm always impressed by the miracle story or dog.what sours it is that folks want things both ways.
you've been eloquently schooled on the purpose/reason for line and in breeding.
this is not the result of either.it's a genetic disorder that may never be diagnosed.
to say it's only inbreeding,I'm not buying it.
theirs several tell tales to extra tight inbreeding,hocked,spindly legs,underbite,to name A few.


----------



## Jhleroy (Sep 23, 2010)

I know she would have been terminated in some matter and I don't know why she was lucky not to have been...like noted, she was practically thrust into my arms by a couple who claimed they were "rescue people" at a gas station..and I never looked back!! Thanks for all the kind words from everyone!


----------



## Jhleroy (Sep 23, 2010)

to say it's only inbreeding,I'm not buying it.
theirs several tell tales to extra tight inbreeding,hocked,spindly legs,underbite,to name A few.

Those are the exact things she sports!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

It may sound harsh but when things like this show up the dog is normally culled.

She is very cute, i love her smile, she looks like a wee character


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Jhleroy said:


> to say it's only inbreeding,I'm not buying it.
> theirs several tell tales to extra tight inbreeding,hocked,spindly legs,underbite,to name A few.
> 
> Those are the exact things she sports!


she has them in over exxagerated proportion.
as miss apbt said,she'd have got the hammer knock.she would have shown to obviously for her to get to much breath.
side note:in a better life situation,she'd have come home with me and lived the good life also.
and,if someone came sideways about her,she would be eatin that as$,and I'd be workin on the head.
I do pride myself on my dogs.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

If you inbreed on a bad line, the likely result will be bad pups. But if you inbreed on a quality line, the likely result will be quality pups. Inbreeding isn't the problem. It's what line that you're working with in the first place that should be your source of worry. That will determine whether your pup will have problems or not.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Selectivity by the breeder is key in inbreeding.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Inbreeding is done by the best breeders out there. Done correctly its an asset to any program. Problem is, few do it correctly. Inbreeding tightens the gene pool, strengthning both the best and the worst qualities in the line. VERY SELECTIVE culling should be done after a litter like this has been done and the subsequent cross breeding should be done as to favor the good qualities that came from the inbreeding and diminish the negative ones.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Inbreeding/selective breeding keeps the true beauty of a line of dogs. That probably isn't the best description of what I mean.... I'll edit if I think of a better way to word that but hopefully someone knows what I mean....Just my opinion....


----------

